# Need Help On Choosing First 9mm Handgun Under $400



## Endie (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello, I need some help on choosing my first handgun. I've decided on getting a 9mm, preferably under $300, but up to $400 at the absolute most. This is not my first gun, just my first handgun, I already own and have shot my Remington 870 and Rossi RS22 22 LR many times. I intend to use my handgun for plinking and home defense, if it comes to that. I have only shot one handgun before, which would be my Grandpa's Ruger Mk I Standard, I loved it, I thought the build quality, trigger, and weighting was amazing, it was an absolute blast to shoot. 

I already have a few handguns in mind, namely the
1: Beretta M1951
2: Star BM9 (Very Good Condition On JGSales)
3: Taurus G2S
They are all under $300, but I've heard people say they all can be hit or miss.
If you have something better in mind for under $400 please tell me. (No Hi-Point, spare my dignity)

Sorry if this post has mistakes, as I am a complete handgun newbie.
Thank you.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Shipping and FFL fees would probably put you just a bit over $400, but this is one fine pistol:

https://grabagun.com/firearms/handg...anik-tp9sf-9mm-4-46-barrel-18-rounds-fde.html

Mine has an excellent trigger, probably the best trigger in any pistol I have.

My son-in-law has the Tisas Kanuni, I'd get one but can't find them online. But they do make the Zigana:

https://www.classicfirearms.com/zig...-4-5-barrel-includes-holster-and-loader-gen2/

Under $300, didn't see much difference between the Kanuni and my Canik, both shot great and well made.

I also have a FMK 9C1G2, for me it has been a fine pistol, but I've read reports where some don't like it. Still, in the price range you seek:

https://grabagun.com/firearms/handg...ms-9c1-gen-2-gray-9mm-4-barrel-14-rounds.html


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

S&W shield.


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

I think you should consider the S&W Shield as well (1st gen little less still good) and both Taurus G2c G3c also look at the Canik Tp series for sure & Ruger Security 9 is solid and well priced option.

Just saw a used Shield Performance center (fancy trigger & night sights) for $320.00 here in KC on Friday. If I was in market for another SA pistol, I would have snatched it


----------



## nijuken (Nov 27, 2020)

I mostly buy used guns face to face. you can find one of these under $400 if you look around.

Sig P2022 most reliable military grade.

XD9 great shooter
M&P shield
Bersa TPRC best trigger 

be patient and will find a good one.
I sold a Bersa TPRC with an excellent trigger for $360 last month and i just saw one on TGT website for $350
good luck.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Qurious Patriot said:


> both Taurus G2c G3c


Don't do that to a new member.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Whatever you do don't buy a Taurus.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Prices are high right now. 
The decent online prices are usually out of stock.
Used guns are overpriced also. 
If cash is a major issue you could gamble and wait. Prices are supposed to drop . Supposed too , lol
Don't buy a cheap gun , buy a well built reliable gun. IMO You'll spend 400$ on the gun , 200$ on Ammo.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a Ruger Security9. It has a manual safety, but is a single action pistol. Don't disable that safety or any safety the manufacturer puts on a pistol. They are there for your protection, and those around you. Despite internet "wisdom", they don't slow you down, make you less needy to practice good safety habits, or just about anything else.
It may not be your cup of tea, but it seems to be solid, inexpensive, and I broke mine. Don't freak out, I buy a pistol and run it like a rented mule from a man I hate. I _expect-demand-require _the pistol to perform without fail through that. Every one has but this one. Ruger fixed it, addressed some off topic concerns, observations, and gripes, then sent it back. At which time it performed as expected and has gone into my trusted gun list. I have two lists. One is use, the other is, well I don't have another list. It works or it's gone.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Endie said:


> Hello, I need some help on choosing my first handgun. I've decided on getting a 9mm, preferably under $300, but up to $400 at the absolute most. This is not my first gun, just my first handgun, I already own and have shot my Remington 870 and Rossi RS22 22 LR many times. I intend to use my handgun for plinking and home defense, if it comes to that. I have only shot one handgun before, which would be my Grandpa's Ruger Mk I Standard, I loved it, I thought the build quality, trigger, and weighting was amazing, it was an absolute blast to shoot.
> 
> I already have a few handguns in mind, namely the
> 1: Beretta M1951
> ...


Have you ever considered the S&W Shield? I still see the Gen 1.0 versions, NIB, for around 349$ in my area. You can get them with or without a manual safety. The Gen 2.0's are pushing the limit on your budget, but if your only considering buying one pistol like this, going the extra money is like skipping your next visit to Subway, for lunch. The 2.0's run around 419$ in my area of Indiana.

Also, consider ammo availability right now...9mm is scarce now, and way more expensive than what it is worth.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

How bout a .380, nothing but a short 9mm.

I have 2 Bersa Thunder 380 pistols, a combat and a Plus, and I have a Thunder 22:

https://grabagun.com/firearms/handg...guns.html?caliber=.380+ACP&manufacturer=Bersa

From the 4 choices you gave, 3 of them have that "James Bond" look to them.


----------



## Diecapsule78 (Nov 29, 2020)

Dubar said:


> Shipping and FFL fees would probably put you just a bit over $400, but this is one fine pistol:
> 
> https://grabagun.com/firearms/handg...anik-tp9sf-9mm-4-46-barrel-18-rounds-fde.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I had a Rock Island Armory 1911 in 9mm. That was a very good economical gun. I have just gotten an American Tactical Commander size in 45 ACP. The American Tactical is within your price range. I'd buy another and have no problem suggestion this brand to another.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's some more Tisas handguns:

https://aimsurplus.com/tisas/?_bc_fsnf=1&category=29


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

All I can add is, a firearm is a tool that could save you or your families lives.
Do not base your choice on cost only.
If that is all you can afford look for quality even if you have to buy used.
Since this is your first take a friend who can check one out for you.
Good luck on your new found hobby, but be warned they are like Lays you can't have just one.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

wirenut said:


> All I can add is, a firearm is a tool that could save you or your families lives.
> Do not base your choice on cost only.
> If that is all you can afford look for quality even if you have to buy used.
> Since this is your first take a friend who can check one out for you.
> Good luck on your new found hobby, but be warned they are like Lays you can't have just one.


This is very accurate. A lot of love for this or that, and that is fine. Some brands mentioned, I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole, but obviously who ever loves them.
The reason I mentioned the Ruger is it should still be well within the budget mentioned and punches way above its weight class, despite the fact I broke mine on the first range day.  Ruger was over the top on repairing and addressing the problem, and even though it is annoying when things break, how it is handled is the mark of a good company. It got what was probably a heavy dose of rented mule on the second round, but I only had 700 rounds to put through it. The man at my range was concerned, said I seemed to be trying to break it. You should have seen the look I got when I told him that was exactly what I was trying to do. 
I have mixed feelings on used. I don't want someone else's problem. Many are fine, but you just don't now and won't until you give it a good shake down. For about $100 more in budget, or maybe shopping the used department, I would say to get a Gen 3 Glock 19 and call it done. I kinda hate to love my Glock, but for 20 something years and tens of thousands of rounds and countless range outings, it has never failed, shoots every time, the same way every time, the same trigger every time, and there is a lit of love that can come from that.
Happy Shopping


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally would not buy any of those.

Keep in mind - the gun craziness has jumped prices higher than normal. You would have had better choices in that price range last year. There would have been a lot more options.

At the current prices - this would be the #1 choice - an 1st gen M&P Shield. Here are 2 places with prices under $400... I have dealt with Kentucky Gun Company before... Never dealt with the other place:

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=100912&utm_source=gun.deals&utm_medium=Product Feed&avad=211021_f1e721569:

https://www.shtftactical.com/products/handguns-smith-wesson-10035-022188864151-913

I have a 1st gen Shield now that I got in January, and have owned two others years ago. They are highly reliable.

You life is worth a good gun. I wouldn't buy any of the ones you listed, personally...

Another option - Ruger Security 9 - larger gun....

https://gunprime.com/products/ruger-security-9-9mm-4-barrel-semi-automatic-pistol-3810-49551

https://www.hinterlandoutfitters.com/3810-security9-15rd-p-77524.html

I have ordered from Gunprime many times, and i have heard good things about Hinterland Outfitters


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Another great option:

Springfield XD 4":

https://www.guns.com/firearms/handg...AvantLink&utm_campaign=35987&utm_medium=df_NA


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Whatever you do don't buy a Taurus.


Sho nuff


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> his is very accurate. A lot of love for this or that, and that is fine. Some brands mentioned, I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole, but obviously who ever loves them.


Right, there is a mile of difference between "_don't like"_ or "_don't care fo_r, and "_no good_". For example, I don't care for Pythons. Some people will take serious exception. Not "_no good_" but "_don't care fo_r."


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> I personally would not buy any of those.
> 
> Keep in mind - the gun craziness has jumped prices higher than normal. You would have had better choices in that price range last year. There would have been a lot more options.
> 
> ...


From the FS shield and the compacts that I have held in hand, there really isn't much if any noticeable difference in size, but the tape tells the tale.
Fairly decent comparison of the two. https://www.handgunhero.com/compare/smith-wesson-m-p-9-m2-0-shield-vs-ruger-security-9-compact
Full Size(ish) version
https://www.handgunhero.com/compare/smith-wesson-m-p-9-m2-0-4-0-compact-vs-ruger-security-9
Both these are the Compact, I guess. Like I said "Fairly good" The Security 9 is NOT DOA, it is a single action. Yes, all the internet guru's have told you it was a double action, but it isn't.
I wonder if these "experts" even know the difference, or have held what they are reviewing in their hand. My first answer to both is,,,,,,,,,,No.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Last summer I got a new Canik TP9SF One Series for $299.95. I shoot it better than any centerfire handgun I ever owned or tried. I shoot it as well as my Ruger MK 3 .22 with a Volquartsen trigger kit. Trigger is good & with the FreedomSmith drop-in trigger it's great. For me it's a range gun. Too big to carry & my house gun is a 45. It took months to find my Canik. Like many guns they're VERY hard to find now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Endie said:


> Hello, I need some help on choosing my first handgun. I've decided on getting a 9mm, preferably under $300, but up to $400 at the absolute most. This is not my first gun, just my first handgun, I already own and have shot my Remington 870 and Rossi RS22 22 LR many times. I intend to use my handgun for plinking and home defense, if it comes to that. I have only shot one handgun before, which would be my Grandpa's Ruger Mk I Standard, I loved it, I thought the build quality, trigger, and weighting was amazing, it was an absolute blast to shoot.
> 
> I already have a few handguns in mind, namely the
> 1: Beretta M1951
> ...


This is the best that I have found available. 
My brother loves his.

GW
https://www.budsgunshop.com/product...0/canik+55+tp9sf+9mm+flat+dark+earth+18+1+446


----------



## Jeniva (Dec 8, 2020)

from my research the Berreta 1951 is a good platform


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

This will meet your requirements and the company has excellent customer service...
*https://www.ruger.com/products/ec9s/models.html*


----------

